# Welcher Provider ist empfehlenswert?



## Harzteufel (27. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
welchen Provider könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Vorgaben: mind. 1 com-Domain, mind. 100 E-Mail-Postfächer, 1 SQL-DB, PHP-fähig, FTP, mind. 50 MB Webspace und möglichst viel Traffic...
Wäre 1und1 so ein Kandidat oder habt ihr noch nen Geheimtipp?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (27. Mai 2006)

Hey Harzteufel,

ich sollte dir (als Geheimtipp exklusiv in diesem Thread ) weiterhelfen können. Was heißt für dich denn viel Traffic?

Grüße,
Arne


----------



## Harzteufel (28. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
beim Traffic dachte ich so an 50GB aufwärts...


----------



## TvP (28. Mai 2006)

Werbung machen will ich nicht, aber probier mal webhostlist.de, da kann man seinen Provider nach Vorgabe suchen. Bisher hatte ich mit meinen nie Probleme.

Gruß TvP


----------



## Hektik (28. Mai 2006)

Habe bereits über 10 Domains und unzählige vermittelt, bei kle-hosting.de, ist eine lokale Webseite, die unter anderem hostet. Vorteil bei denen: Wenn du mal zuviel Traffic hast, oder mal kurzfristig 2GB mehr Space brauchst, ruft man einfach an und das geht in Ordnung *g*
Und, meiner Meinung nach, ganz wichtig: keine 0180-Servicenummer UND man wird vom Chef persönlich beraten


----------



## Flex (28. Mai 2006)

Hat dafür aber auch nette Preise...

Ich kann für das normale Hosting all-inkl empfehlen. War 3 Jahre lang Kunde und hatte nie Probleme. Auch das Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis fand ich immer sehr angemessen.


----------



## Harzteufel (29. Mai 2006)

Vielen Dank für Eure Infos. Für den Moment sollte mir erstmal geholfen sein


----------

